# Wärmemengenzähler für Profibus



## elektro_hirs (18 Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Bin auf der verzweifelten suche nach einem Wärmemengenzähler der am Profibus betrieben werden kann, es gibt sehr viele Geräte für M-Bus und für sonstige Bussysteme aber nicht für Profibus.
Kennt jemand so ein Gerät?


Hallo Leider handelt es ich nicht um eine private Anwendung sondern für Abrechnungszwecke zwischen Kunde und seinem Kunden (Fernwärme von BHKW)
Aber Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 Juni 2008)

Hallo

Kenne auch kein "fertiges" Gerät mit Profibusschnittstelle.
Ich habe das bei mir zu hause an der Solaranlage mit
2 PT100 und 1 Wasseruhr mit Impulsausgang gelöst.
(1 PT100 Vorlauf, 1 PT100 Rücklauf, Wassermenge)
Die Wärmemenge kann man sich dann in der SPS leicht errechnen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## crash (18 Juni 2008)

bei E+H gibts den Energy manager RMS621
da kannst du verschiedene Sensoren anschließen für verschiedene medien (Gase/Flüssigkeiten/Dampf/Wasser).
Profibusanschaltung gibts auch dafür.
hab gerade so ein ding hier liegen und muss es demnächst verbauen.
am besten mal bei E+H anrufen.


----------



## IBFS (16 Juli 2008)

crash schrieb:


> bei E+H gibts den Energy manager RMS621
> da kannst du verschiedene Sensoren anschließen für verschiedene medien (Gase/Flüssigkeiten/Dampf/Wasser).
> Profibusanschaltung gibts auch dafür.
> hab gerade so ein ding hier liegen und muss es demnächst verbauen.
> am besten mal bei E+H anrufen.


 
Hy,

ich habe auch Interesse an dem E+H-Teil kannst du mir grob einen
Listenpreis nennen.

Danke

Gruß


----------



## crash (17 Juli 2008)

Basisgerät 680,-€
je nach optionen, z.b. art und anzahl der eingänge/ausgänge/display/schnittstellen wirds dann teuerer.
das gerät was ich habe kostet 826,-€.
kommt drauf an was du machen willst und welche/wieviele  eingänge/ausgänge etc. du brauchst.


----------



## IBFS (18 Juli 2008)

crash schrieb:


> Basisgerät 680,-€
> je nach optionen, z.b. art und anzahl der eingänge/ausgänge/display/schnittstellen wirds dann teuerer.
> das gerät was ich habe kostet 826,-€.
> kommt drauf an was du machen willst und welche/wieviele eingänge/ausgänge etc. du brauchst.


 

...bei 3 WMZ - Kreisen (insgesamt 9-Analoge Eingänge durch Zusatzkarten)
und Profibusanschluß bin ich mittlerweile bei 2700€ angekommen.

Aber anscheinend sind mehrkreisige WMZ recht selten auf dem Markt.
Und wenn dann oft nur 2 WMZ-Kreise.

Da wird mit wohl nicht anderes übrigbleiben.



DENN:

direktes M-BUS auslesen mit S7-300 würde bedeuten:

CP340 + inoffizielles SIEMENS-M-BUS-Protokolltreiber für über 3T€.




Gruß


----------



## Sarek (18 Juli 2008)

http://www.vipa.de/de/produkte/system-200v/kommunikations-prozessoren/

VIPA hat ein M-Bus Master für das 200V System.
Sollte mit einem 200V DP-Slave koppelbar sein


----------



## PeterEF (18 Juli 2008)

Sarek schrieb:


> http://www.vipa.de/de/produkte/system-200v/kommunikations-prozessoren/
> 
> VIPA hat ein M-Bus Master für das 200V System.
> Sollte mit einem 200V DP-Slave koppelbar sein


 
Knapp daneben: Modbus != M-Bus

Für Wago gibt es aber eine Lib für den M-Bus, hat die evt. schonmal jemand benutzt um einen Wärmemengenzähler auszulesen und wenn ja welchen? (die Liste der kompatiblen/teilweise/nichtkompatiblen ist wenig vertrauenerweckend...)


----------



## Sarek (18 Juli 2008)

Wikipedia:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/M-bus

M-Bus = Metering-Bus für die Verbrauchsdatenerfassung

hat mit MODBUS nix zu tun


----------



## /*Matthias*/ (22 Juli 2008)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Für Wago gibt es aber eine Lib für den M-Bus, hat die evt. schonmal jemand benutzt um einen Wärmemengenzähler auszulesen und wenn ja welchen? (die Liste der kompatiblen/teilweise/nichtkompatiblen ist wenig vertrauenerweckend...)


 
Wir lesen u.a. NZR WZ-HY Wärmezähler damit aus.


----------



## micha732 (24 Juli 2008)

*M-Bus bei VIPA*

Hallo,

man nehme einen CP 240 Kommunikationsprozessor, Bestellnummer: VIPA 240-1AF20 und schnappe den an einen Profibus-Slave, Bestellnummer VIPA 253-1DP01 und hat eine M-Bus -> DP Gatway. Vorsicht nicht den Rückwandbusverbinder vergessen! Der ganze Spaß kostet 402,70 Euro! 

Bei VIPA bekommst du noch die dementsprechenden Funktionsbausteine und dann kann losgehen.

An den VIPA M-Bus Master kann man bis zu 6 Slaves ranhängen.

Handbuch bekommst du unter:
http://www.vipa.de/de/service/handbuecher/system-200v/

Viele Grüße
micha732


----------



## christoph2630 (2 November 2010)

Hallo Micha732!

Hab mir so einen CP240 von Vipa zugelegt um einen Schinzel Wärmezähler auszulesen. Komme aber auch mit Vipa-Support nicht vom Fleck - keine Daten kommen im Empfangs-DB an. Hast du eine funktionierende Version von S7 Hantierungsbausteinen und kannst du sie mir inkl. der aufrufenden Bausteinen zur Verfügung stellen? Wäre echt super, bin über jeden noch so kleinen Hinweis dankbar, denn so komme ich nicht mehr weiter...
lg
Christoph


----------

